# Orient Star(s) wrist-shots!!! Show'em!!!



## Dan83bz

Spending quite a bit of time in this corner of the forum where we like to show these little wonderful "creatures" made of springs, cogs&jewels working in perfect unison to measure the passing of time,
I have realized that maybe its time to start a new thread dedicated to this special line from Orient so dear to me :think:.

So since I know that quite few of us have at least one of these, I think we should have enough pics to keep this thread alive for a while.

I'll start with one of my latest purchases that has been and still is on my wrist at the moment.

The WZ0021JC , World-Time dark blue metallic dial - pretty hard to photograph  :


----------



## Robmks

This get's a lot of wrist time .......

Bob


----------



## Dan83bz

The white Somes


----------



## xInZax

Robmks said:


> This get's a lot of wrist time .......
> 
> Bob
> 
> View attachment 3319978


I love this model. I've been searching for it for quite some time now at the right price. No luck


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## Alansmithee




----------



## BaZi

My first watch bought with my own money, and an automatic at that! 









*Note to future self:

*Why did I buy this watch, out of all others under the affordable class? (< USD 1k)

Answer: 
1) Made by a reputable watch maker with longstanding history!
2) In house movement!
3) Power reserve complication!
4) Retrograde day complication!
5) WR 100m (no need to concern myself should I need to get wet)
6) Nice finish, with perlage visible from caseback
7) A great review from Ablogtowatch



> _....
> The best detailing, however, is on the dial. The dial itself has depth, with cutouts for the three registers sitting lower than the rest of the dial. This shows a higher level of workmanship than in many pieces even twice as expensive.
> ....
> Ultimately, Orient pulls it off with the Retrograde. I admit that initially, my expectation was that a thousand dollar watch actually worth a thousand dollars was going to be a stretch for the brand, and I didn't expect to be so impressed. Between the heft of the case, the solid feel and accuracy of the manufacture movement, the comfort of the bracelet, and the impressively detailed dial, I would absolutely recommend this timepiece.
> ...._


----------



## Dan83bz

The other half of the duo, the black face Somes:


----------



## xInZax

Went with the classic standard today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

Star Sports, one of my oldest and still among my favorites.


----------



## willf

The only photo I have at the moment. Orient star airplane on the far right. Pro S.D. on the far left.


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo

Crappy pics of both my Orient Stars. Absolutely love them, the blue one (WZ0091EL) is running at just -1 second day, while the black one is 6 s/d fast, which still is between COSC parameters.
















Sooner or later, a retrograde is going to join them (if the Grand Seiko bug doesn't bite me first)

Kindest regards!


----------



## Dan83bz

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> Sooner or later, a retrograde is going to join them (if the Grand Seiko bug doesn't bite me first)
> 
> Kindest regards!


Hear-hear!

Definitely money well spent, the Retrograde is one of the best value I believe, stunning dial and nice complication. Good lume too!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Dan83bz

chriscentro said:


>


Love the dial configuration on these older models. What's the case diameter and your wrist size, just to get an idea of what it would look like on mine


----------



## entityfred




----------



## orientfreak

Retrograde Bicolor


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo

Dan83bz said:


> Hear-hear!
> 
> Definitely money well spent, the Retrograde is one of the best value I believe, stunning dial and nice complication. Good lume too!


I'm a bit torn about the dial, some days I just find it too busy, other days I find it nice. But, the case design, those beautiful sculpted lugs and the gorgeous bracelet win me every time. As I'll sell my regulars Orients (40mm is just too big for dressy watches, for my 6,25" wrist) I'll end up with a budget to get the Retrograde or then start saving more and get a quartz Grand Seiko.... so difficult :think:


----------



## kew

Orient Star Clubman Sports in baby blue WZ0031DS


----------



## TurboTalon

Orient Star Classic


----------



## Dan83bz

Orient Star Classic WZ0081EL


----------



## Krosya

I suppose I could play too:











I have more, but too lazy to look for them now. Maybe later...


----------



## Krosya

one more:


----------



## victorarmd

New Orient Star torment. Just can't decide if I like the blue dial or the blue hands better...

Orient Star?????????????


----------



## kew




----------



## mitchjrj




----------



## kew




----------



## Samwatch

mitchjrj said:


> View attachment 3444474


I like the brown croco the best! |>

But all of them are nice anyway...

Michael


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo

victorarmd said:


> New Orient Star torment. Just can't decide if I like the blue dial or the blue hands better...
> 
> Orient Star?????????????
> 
> View attachment 3413602
> View attachment 3413618


Those are gorgeous, and the size is perfect. Will most definitely buy one, I'm in love with the design.


----------



## Dan83bz

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> Those are gorgeous, and the size is perfect. Will most definitely buy one, I'm in love with the design.


Nice they're doing it in this size rather than upping the diameter like other newer models. I guess this design is all-dial so even 38.7mm probably wears quite big, like a Nomos/Stowa Bauhaus style. Lug to lug seems also reasonable for most smaller sized wrists at 46mm, the only thing I don't like too much is the thickness, this would have been much more well suited with a manual movement , to keep the thickness at ~8mm. Wish Orient would give us a thinner automatic caliber 

<< Spec >>
Drive system: Mechanical
Caliber: 40N52
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Glass material (Table): both spherical sapphire glass (anti-reflective coating)
Glass material (back): crystal glass
Ruminasuraito: -
Band Material (surface treatment): Calf Leather
Band width: 20mm
Clasp: Yoshijo
Accuracy: day difference +25 seconds to -15 seconds
Waterproof: 5 atm
Antimagnetic: one
Driving time: 40 hours or more
Weight:
Thickness: 12.9mm
Longitudinal diameter: 46.0mm
Transverse diameter: 38.7mm
Other Features: self-winding (Temaki-zuke), power reserve function, with second hand stop device, see-through back, 22 stone
Warranty: 2 years
Type: Men's
Release date: April 2015


----------



## kew




----------



## Dan83bz

My inky-black dial WZ0071EL, a poormans' Grand Seiko of sorts b-)

Pretty difficult to photograph but I assure you it looks great on the wrist. :-d


----------



## Samwatch

Michael


----------



## kew




----------



## Dan83bz

Samwatch said:


> Michael


    

That is a beautiful and well-matching strap! What is it? :think:


----------



## Samwatch

Thanks. It's a Kaufmann calf strap. 

Cheers
Michael


----------



## grad

WZ0121FD


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo

Dan83bz said:


> Nice they're doing it in this size rather than upping the diameter like other newer models. I guess this design is all-dial so even 38.7mm probably wears quite big, like a Nomos/Stowa Bauhaus style. Lug to lug seems also reasonable for most smaller sized wrists at 46mm, the only thing I don't like too much is the thickness, this would have been much more well suited with a manual movement , to keep the thickness at ~8mm. Wish Orient would give us a thinner automatic caliber


Well, I guess the domed crystal adds a few mm to that thickness, so, much like the OS Classic, the watch itself wont be as thick looking as specs suggest. Also, I think they won't wear as big as the Rodina/Nomos, which have thinner bezels. Really looking into the blue dial one, pairing it with a nice medium brown croc leather strap....


----------



## kew




----------



## HUF

Samwatch said:


> Michael


A GORGEOUS watch! What year model is that?


----------



## Dan83bz

HUF said:


> A GORGEOUS watch! What year model is that?


I think the official launch for these runs of the Somes was sometime in mid-2004 but it only started being easier available to outside Japan a bit later on. They were still being sold new up to 2009-2010.


----------



## MariuszD

Some of my Stars


----------



## HUF

Dan83bz said:


> I think the official launch for these runs of the Somes was sometime in mid-2004 but it only started being easier available to outside Japan a bit later on. They were still being sold new up to 2009-2010.


Thank you. Hopefully, Orient will come up with something similar some day.


----------



## Samwatch

HUF said:


> Thank you. Hopefully, Orient will come up with something similar some day.


Hi HUF,

there's a _third _generation Somes series actually. Same strap but different case.
Have a look.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Samwatch

MariuszD said:


>


I really like this! 

Happy Easter!
Michael


----------



## Truewt

my new Orientstar!


----------



## Dan83bz

Samwatch said:


> Hi HUF,
> Same strap but different case.


Unfortunately 

I had hoped they will keep the very cool, retro "cobra-head" case but instead they went for something more "modern" (aka plain) looking. My biggest gripe is the skeleton dial , along with the case size , wish they didnt increase it. I notice it has the same crown as some other newer models like the GMT or WorldTimer , which is a good thing 

Haven't seen many wrist shots of these new Somes models, maybe it looks better in flesh than the stock photos Orient put up, which is usual


----------



## HighExpectations

The "final" shots I took tonight of my white dial Orient Star, I just put it on eBay, I am really going to miss this one :-( but just spent too much lately on (too many!) other watches. I still have one of the Orient Star Classic models I got from Creation and that for sure am not selling anytime soon, it's one of my all time favorites, I'll put some pics here soon as well (EL05002B) b-) .


----------



## HUF

Samwatch said:


> Hi HUF,
> 
> there's a _third _generation Somes series actually. Same strap but different case.
> Have a look.
> 
> Cheers
> Michael


Thank you, Michael. Nice, but I like the looks of the other case.


----------



## Dan83bz

Although this does not have "Orient Star" written on the dial, it technically belongs to the same line, so here it is:


----------



## StartSomething

Great thread and great watches, guys!

Interestingly, it seems like the more extravagant (open dials, etc.) are more common here, I would have thought that e. g. the Standard Date would have a larger following.

Also, I am surprised that the new GMT models (0061-0081DV) would be represented more often... Maybe the considerable step up in price from the StarSeeker prevents a more widespread distribution?

Best
H


----------



## Erks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

StartSomething said:


> Great thread and great watches, guys!
> 
> Interestingly, it seems like the more extravagant (open dials, etc.) are more common here, I would have thought that e. g. the Standard Date would have a larger following.
> 
> Also, I am surprised that the new GMT models (0061-0081DV) would be represented more often... Maybe the considerable step up in price from the StarSeeker prevents a more widespread distribution?
> 
> Best
> H


I don't think it's the price mainly that stops people from buying those, probably more the fact that it's hardly available anywhere, you have to make special orders in Japan to get one or resort to eBay which many people don't like to do, for warranty reasons or what have you...

When/If these become available with establishments such as OWUSA or at least be picked up by Seiya, Higuchi or other popular venues, they will become more popular.


----------



## Bebber




----------



## MariuszD




----------



## StartSomething

Dan83bz said:


> I don't think it's the price mainly that stops people from buying those, probably more the fact that it's hardly available anywhere, you have to make special orders in Japan to get one or resort to eBay which many people don't like to do, for warranty reasons or what have you...
> 
> When/If these become available with establishments such as OWUSA or at least be picked up by Seiya, Higuchi or other popular venues, they will become more popular.


Oh, yes, that makes sense. I must admit I hadn't noticed the limited availability since I more or less exclusively acquire my watches from ebay and yahoo.jp...

On another note, it seems like Orient has discontinued a couple of OS models in the last days, when I checked today, the smaller Standard-Date models (WZ0011DV-0041DV) as well as the Starseeker models had been removed from the line-up. The chronographs are gone as well:

Orient Star?????????????

Personally, I do wish they had spared themselves the new "retro-baroque" models and rather added a few more dial options in the Standard-Date, but that may be just me.

@ Bebber: great picture and excellent capture of the WZ0051DV's carbon dial!

Best
H


----------



## Dan83bz

My new arrival today, wasn't expecting it until next week but I guess it was one of those rare perfect timings since it arrived in <2 days via EMS, normally its at least 7-8 days to my location.

At first impressions this is yet another keeper...really need to stay away from these Japanese sites :-s

Quick phone snapshot on way to work (no, I was not driving whilst taking the photo :roll: )


----------



## MM22

Orient Star WZ0011DD


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome strap choice!


----------



## X2-Elijah

Just got here:


----------



## Dan83bz

X2-Elijah said:


> Just got here:
> 
> View attachment 3574162


Very cool and unusual dial . Is that a world-timer feature or are the cities "fixed" and only manually adjustable thru what seems to be a separate crown ?


----------



## X2-Elijah

The city bezel does rotate, but the 0-24h silver track does not, and there is no additional hand. So, idk. Maybe it would work as a world-timer, I'm a bit too lazy to try and investigate if the distances are right ^^

Edit: If you meant whether the cities are turned by the movement - nope. Just from the (additional) crown.


----------



## StartSomething

@ Dan: That GMT is just beautiful, congrats and enjoy!

Best
H


----------



## walking

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> Crappy pics of both my Orient Stars. Absolutely love them, the blue one (WZ0091EL) is running at just -1 second day, while the black one is 6 s/d fast, which still is between COSC parameters.
> 
> View attachment 3351370
> 
> View attachment 3351418
> 
> 
> Sooner or later, a retrograde is going to join them (if the Grand Seiko bug doesn't bite me first)
> 
> Kindest regards!


Hi bro! Does the black one actually wear bigger than the blue one?


----------



## Krosya




----------



## Dan83bz

Time for a bit of a thread revival |>


----------



## kawajero




----------



## U_Devrim

my first Orient Star..


----------



## kawajero

That's a beautiful watch. What model is it?


----------



## U_Devrim

kawajero said:


> That's a beautiful watch. What model is it?


it is a WZ0011DD.. really beautiful and I am very pleased with the choice..

after proposing as an alternative watch for their decision to at least 10 people on WUS, I have ordered it from Seiya 10 days ago..


----------



## rfortson

I had the Retrograde and stupidly sold it. Later bought the Star Seeker and enjoy it just as much (or more).


----------



## pyt1995

Go to dress watch.


----------



## wibowo

Orient watch and oriental fishes ;-)


----------



## Dan83bz

I just ordered this sweet little piece for my wife a few days ago. She is not at all a "watch-person", she wears a watch infrequently but I am keeping my fingers crossed that this piece will make her a "believer" :think: . 
It will be her first mechanical, at least in recent times as she says she had some British brand cheapie mechanical in her school days but can't remember what it was. 

Her other 3-4 watches are all inexpensive quartz, her nicest one, a Swatch from their higher tiers has actually stopped working recently and I was really dissapointed to find that its not serviceable at all, all sealed inside :-( (it was birthday gift from me the same year we got engaged) hope she will see the "magic" in Orient Star that I see.

End of long story, here's the long-awaited photo:


----------



## kspay

Hi all. I am new member to this forum, but I have followed some thread of some forum abt a month. Thanks to all members' review and discussion in this forum, I bought this nice watch from Seiya ^^
I am slim, and my wrist is <6" Limited watch I can buy... =P


----------



## Drudge




----------



## jtfoo




----------



## goTomek




----------



## goTomek

And some of my former OSes


----------



## alexcswong

goTomek said:


> And some of my former OSes


You said 'former', means you have sold out away?


----------



## xInZax

Love the classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek

alexcswong said:


> You said 'former', means you have sold out away?


Yes, I have heavy rotation 
And must admit, that only I regret is blue WZ0031DV


----------



## Dan83bz

goTomek said:


>


Yeap. That there is one of my mini-grails. Even after buying the WZ0211EL off-white variant, which is very beautiful and quite different in versatility I'd say from the WZ0201EL , which I also own, I still cannot get that thought out of the back of my head _(probably the primordial reptilian brain doing the thinking there :-s)_, that I should really get the blue as well :-x.










My bookmarks and saved searches are all set for when one of these blue babies will surface on the sales corners :think:.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## alexcswong

My latest OS. Love the detail on dial & bracelets... Gorgeous watch for the price


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful!


----------



## Krosya




----------



## richnyc

I have just received my first Orient Star today and I'm flabbergasted!!! Perfect size, perfect style for my first hand-wound dress watch:


----------



## victorarmd




----------



## Krosya




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Neuromancer

EL05003W


----------



## Krosya




----------



## alexcswong

Krosya said:


> What a gorgeous Royal Orient!! It's my dream watch. Top class world time. Could you share where you get it & how much it cost? Can the local servicing center do the servicing for you & cost same as normal Orient? Sorry many questions, as I am too excited to this this...


----------



## Krosya

alexcswong said:


> Krosya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous Royal Orient!! It's my dream watch. Top class world time. Could you share where you get it & how much it cost? Can the local servicing center do the servicing for you & cost same as normal Orient? Sorry many questions, as I am too excited to this this...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> I purchased it in Japan. It's expensive, but not too bad. Where I live, I'm not sure if there is a place that would service it, I'd have to check if I ever do need to service it. There is a possibility that I may have to send it back to Japan for service. Not sure. Hope I dont have to worry about it for a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## rfortson

Krosya said:


>


I love that GMT, never seen it before. How old is it, or is it a new model?


----------



## Krosya

rfortson said:


> I love that GMT, never seen it before. How old is it, or is it a new model?


This one is one of the older models :WZ0011fe , which were made sometime in early 2000's if I'm not mistaken. Have to look it up to be sure. But, yes, its older (which makes it pretty hard to find, even more so in a good condition) and IMO - better designs. Too bad Orient is not making watches as good looking as they used to for the most part. ​


----------



## Krosya




----------



## ErikP

goTomek said:


>


That is one nice looking watch.


----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d



Michael


----------



## ss04rf

Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Stellar watch. Do share more pics!


----------



## cabfrank

You actually deserve a double like for this!


Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## the.watchdoc

Typical Japanese watches 



Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## rfortson

Orient Star Seeker


----------



## SemperTempusFugit

Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Amazing |>


----------



## Dan83bz

Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Yes....short second hand, cheap looking dial, flimsy bracelet....typical JDM stuff :think:

Here's another one of mine from the box full of JDM junk, a WZ0171ER. :roll:


----------



## Tseg




----------



## Tseg




----------



## MariuszD

Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Michael,
If second hand is to short and movement is weak, there is no reason you suffer it. You can send it to me


----------



## Samwatch

Mariusz,

I'm sorry, but I prefer to suffer it for all of you out there. :roll:

Especially for those infidels that don't belive in the mystical higher beings known to us adepts as OS... 

Michael



MariuszD said:


> Michael,
> If second hand is to short and movement is weak, there is no reason you suffer it. You can send it to me


----------



## Benzadmiral

Samwatch said:


> WZ0081DJ today - with its way to short second hand and weak movement: :-d
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


Grand-looking watch. I'm considering an Orient, and the GMT function on a dress watch is great. Is that the same basic model as the one (WZ0071DJ) with the navy dial?


----------



## Dan83bz

Benzadmiral said:


> Is that the same basic model as the one (WZ0071DJ) with the navy dial?


WZ0061DJ / WZ0071DJ / WZ0081DJ

All in the same family, with the grey dial being harder to find as its distribution is limited to certain stores in Japan only thus far. Also, the one pictured above has a bracelet fitted, probably swapped from one of the other 2 models since the 81DJ comes on a strap only, no bracelet.


----------



## Samwatch

Benzadmiral said:


> Is that the same basic model as the one (WZ0071DJ) with the navy dial?


Yes! b-)



Dan83bz said:


> probably swapped


Nope! I simply acquired that bracelet by purchase... :roll:

Cheers
Michael


----------



## swissgmt

Received this Monday, just sized the bracelet and fired it up yesterday. Seemed appropriate to follow the above posts with one of my own.  Love this watch so far!


----------



## Samwatch

Congrats! |>

Michael


----------



## Dan83bz

swissgmt said:


> View attachment 4756402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756410
> 
> 
> Received this Monday, just sized the bracelet and fired it up yesterday. Seemed appropriate to follow the above posts with one of my own.  Love this watch so far!


|> Looks great on you, very well proportioned, you probably - surely! have a bigger wrist than mine (6.8ish here) . How's the comfort for you? For me , I was amazed that although it weighs ~160grams with the 3 links removed , I do not really feel it as a heavy watch.


----------



## jupiter6

What's a "weak" movement?


----------



## Samwatch

A running gag...

Michael


----------



## Smitty2k1

What does the 4th hand on the GMT watches do? Tell the hour in the 24hr format?


----------



## skippington

Smitty2k1 said:


> What does the 4th hand on the GMT watches do? Tell the hour in the 24hr format?


You can set the GMT hand separately to tell the time in a different time zone.


----------



## rfortson

skippington said:


> You can set the GMT hand separately to tell the time in a different time zone.


And if there's a second 24 hour bezel, you can tell a third time zone. My Star Seeker has this. The crown at 4:00 rotates the outer 24 bezel. On mine right now, the main hands are set to US Central time, the GMT hand is set to GMT (it can be anything) based on the inner 24 hr markings, and the outer 24 hr bezel is set to Moscow time.


----------



## Benzadmiral

swissgmt said:


> View attachment 4756402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756410
> 
> 
> Received this Monday, just sized the bracelet and fired it up yesterday. Seemed appropriate to follow the above posts with one of my own.  Love this watch so far!


So which are the best sites to order this from? I see Rakuten and some others.


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful watch!


----------



## swissgmt

Dan83bz said:


> |> Looks great on you, very well proportioned, you probably - surely! have a bigger wrist than mine (6.8ish here) . How's the comfort for you? For me , I was amazed that although it weighs ~160grams with the 3 links removed , I do not really feel it as a heavy watch.


Sorry, just came back and checked the thread. My wrist is 6.5 inches actually, but it does fit really well. I wear my bracelet watches loose, so they go back and forth on top of my wrist but will not rotate all the way around. Wish the clasp had one more micro adjustment hole, with three links removed I'm on the smallest (inner) micro hole and with 4 links removed I'm on the largest (outer) micro hole and it is too tight. So I stuck with the three links out size as that way when I flex my wrist up it doesn't squeeze the wrist. I find the weight to be just fine, not too heavy or bulky. But I have mostly dive watches so I'm used to big and heavy!

And to benzadmiral above, I purchased mine from another forum member who got it from the AD, don't know which one, but never wore it. I think Higuchi gets high marks around here.


----------



## Dan83bz

Here's a trio from me. Unfortunately not a very good occasion as I find myself having to put many pieces up for sale, including these. I do hope they end up in good hands


----------



## matalm

My fourth Orient, but the first OS! A GMT!


----------



## Dan83bz

Worldtime on a perlon strap


----------



## HUF

Matalm,

Excellent shot!


----------



## Biggles3




----------



## Dan83bz

Biggles3 said:


>


Couldn't get yourself to remove the plastic yet? 

Enjoy it! Fantastic watch and hard to find in this color scheme.


----------



## shaneoc5

kew said:


> Orient Star Clubman Sports in baby blue WZ0031DS


Where did you purchase this if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## cabfrank

Wow, that Clubman Sports is a real beauty!


----------



## Dan83bz

shaneoc5 said:


> Where did you purchase this if you dont mind me asking?


They do come up once in a while, either Rakuten or Yahoo auctions JP would be your best bet.

I actually saw one, a week or so, while trawling some sites that I usually follow, I believe it ended around 140k JPY.


----------



## thequietvnese

Biggles3 said:


>


May I enquire the case diameter of this one? Since I can't seem to find the exact information, I mean, it can't be 47,5mm right?
Thank you.


----------



## Krosya

Dan83bz said:


> They do come up once in a while, either Rakuten or Yahoo auctions JP would be your best bet.
> 
> I actually saw one, a week or so, while trawling some sites that I usually follow, I believe it ended around 140k JPY.


If its the one I saw - it sold for 175k JPY, if I remeber correctly. These are getting to be less and less easy to find. I remeber times when you could score one for under 100K JPY in a very good condition. Sort of wish I did, even though I am not a huge fan of chrono watches.


----------



## MadMrB

My newly arrived OS Classic.
An elegant watch, but re-sizing the band was problematic...the push pins would not push! Actually one of the links totally came apart, except for the bloody push pin which was just not moving. Has anyone else experienced this issue with the classic band?


----------



## Dan83bz

thequietvnese said:


> May I enquire the case diameter of this one? Since I can't seem to find the exact information, I mean, it can't be 47,5mm right?
> Thank you.





> The case is substantial, measuring 45.4mm without the large signed screwdown crown. With the crown, the case diameter is 50.4mm, with the crown itself coming in at 6.8mm with suitably sized crown guards protecting it. The Orient 'O' logo is etched on the end of the crown, with the crown having full flutes, although they are not especially deep. Due to the size of the crown, it is easy to screw/unscrew and use to set the watch. The screwdown action could be a bit smoother, with about three turns to lock.
> 
> Case thickness is hefty, at 16.9mm. Lug width is 22mm.


Watch Reviews by MCV: Review of Orient 300M Pro Saturation Diver


----------



## Dan83bz

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 5361106
> 
> My newly arrived OS Classic.
> An elegant watch, but re-sizing the band was problematic...the push pins would not push! Actually one of the links totally came apart, except for the bloody push pin which was just not moving. Has anyone else experienced this issue with the classic band?


Is it the friction pine type? Or does it have the spring "thingy" inside? Did you try with a proper pin remover or....

Stunning looking piece BTW. Elegance personified!


----------



## MadMrB

Dan83bz said:


> Is it the friction pine type? Or does it have the spring "thingy" inside? Did you try with a proper pin remover or....
> 
> Stunning looking piece BTW. Elegance personified!


It is the push through split pin type, like most Orient bands (wish they would use screw pins). I have re-sized plenty of other Orient bands without a problem and I used a proper pin remover, but the pins in this thing were just not going anywhere. :-s


----------



## rfortson

Another view of my Orient Star Seeker


----------



## MadMrB

Another Star Seeker...


----------



## Dan83bz

MadMrB said:


> It is the push through split pin type, like most Orient bands (wish they would use screw pins). I have re-sized plenty of other Orient bands without a problem and I used a proper pin remover, but the pins in this thing were just not going anywhere. :-s


Slight possibility that it might have been installed incorrectly. Had that once on a Seiko, probably these are done by machine under great force so presumably it can go the other way round but not easily done by hand. In my case, after considerable efforts to remove it in the "right" direction as indicated by arrows, I simply switched sides and...voila! Easy-peasy!


----------



## steadyrock

Robmks said:


> This get's a lot of wrist time .......
> 
> Bob
> 
> View attachment 3319978


Which model is this? I love it.


----------



## Neuromancer

steadyrock said:


> Which model is this? I love it.


That should be the Orient Star Automatic Standard-Date SDV02003W0 if I'm not mistaken.
Orient Star Automatic Standard-Date SDV02003W0


----------



## ga.ctm5




----------



## Bezelbub

My YFH04001M Star Retro-Future Airplane (Orange) purchased back in Dec. 2010.
This watch, along with the YFH02001S Star Retro Camera, and YFH03002M Star Retro-motorcycle 
all shared the same caliber 46S50 non-hacking/winding movement. The only additional complication to the
second hand was the power reserve indicator.

















Paul


----------



## MadMrB

My latest acquisition:







DE00002W


----------



## AntFarm

My two Stars...


----------



## Samwatch

Great! They are both very rare!

Michael


----------



## kawajero

Under cinema lighting.


----------



## AntFarm

Samwatch said:


> Great! They are both very rare!
> 
> Michael


Thank you... I'm on the hunt for the 3 other colors in the clubman sport line... They don't come up very often.


----------



## MadMrB

Newly arrived WZ0021AC, destined to be a favorite of mine:


----------



## jcarroll759

My second automatic in my fast growing collection, Orient star standard date.








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

MadMrB said:


> Newly arrived WZ0021AC, destined to be a favorite of mine:
> View attachment 5687594


WOW! That dial looks awesome! Very nice depth. Personally I would've preferred all plain batons rather than the numerals but at least they kept the size of it in check and didn't make them grossly out of proportion as some of the fashion brands do.


----------



## glassmandave

Dan83bz said:


> WOW! That dial looks awesome! Very nice depth. Personally I would've preferred all plain batons rather than the numerals but at least they kept the size of it in check and didn't make them grossly out of proportion as some of the fashion brands do.


Dan, I feel the same way you do--beautiful watch, but if it had plain indices instead of Roman numerals, I'd have to have all three, Blue, Black and White dials!


----------



## MadMrB

glassmandave said:


> Dan, I feel the same way you do--beautiful watch, but if it had plain indices instead of Roman numerals, I'd have to have all three, Blue, Black and White dials!


I agree with you both that plain indices would be better, but it still looks so good in the flesh I'm tempted by the brown...


----------



## StrappedUp

My OS Vintage Skeleton









Really must get a more 'casual' colour strap for it as it isn't getting the wear it deserves with the OEM black croco.


----------



## clownefish

Here's closeup wrist shot of my OS GMT aka Seeker.


----------



## Dan83bz

OS Retrograde on a croc print Rios


----------



## Krosya




----------



## LodeRunner




----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## Tzimisces




----------



## Dan83bz

Night mode = ENGAGED b-)

One of the best looking and long lasting yet somewhat unobtrusive lume on a non-diver watch I've ever experienced!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

Tzimisces said:


> View attachment 5860930


Very nice find!


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## amir_NL

MadMrB said:


> Newly arrived WZ0021AC, destined to be a favorite of mine:
> View attachment 5687594
> 
> View attachment 5687602


What a face! Does the crown screws in?


----------



## lechat

Nice watch ....


----------



## MadMrB

amir_NL said:


> What a face! Does the crown screws in?


The _WZ0021AC does not have a screw in crown._


----------



## amir_NL

Since the last 'accident' with OS I had that little detail has become sort of a must for me, OS or any other...


----------



## Dan83bz

Some crazy stuff from Orient Star lately! (wz0241dk)









As for the new rectangular-ish dressy pieces, I like!!! 












amir_NL said:


> Since the last 'accident' with OS I had that little detail has become sort of a must for me, OS or any other...


Do tell more :think:


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

I like these themed watches but they went a little too far with the tonearm.


----------



## Krosya

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> I like these themed watches but they went a little too far with the tonearm.


I like it - it's a cool idea, even more so for those of us who love Vinyl:


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Dan83bz

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 6166618


Must......RESIST!!!!


----------



## MadMrB

Dan83bz said:


> Must......RESIST!!!!


I tried, really I did...







Arrived today, and Wow! these look just so good in the flesh. Stunning, I'm very pleased


----------



## LuxAurumque

Can anyone help me figure out the differences between the WZ0271EL and the EL05005S?

The WZ0271EL is often listed with white dial and the EL05005S dial is often described as yellow/off-white/champagne. If you search for them, the same pictures often come up, so it's hard to tell if there really is a difference in appearance.


----------



## Dan83bz

LuxAurumque said:


> Can anyone help me figure out the differences between the WZ0271EL and the EL05005S?
> 
> The WZ0271EL is often listed with white dial and the EL05005S dial is often described as yellow/off-white/champagne. If you search for them, the same pictures often come up, so it's hard to tell if there really is a difference in appearance.


Same exact watch, the only difference being in the rotor finish (the international model -EL05005S - has a slightly fancier rotor vs the JDM model - WZ0271EL. You might now be aware, but many Orient models carry a different nomenclature in Japan vs. US (meaning the ones meant to be sold in Japan have model numbers in the *WZ*xxYYZZ style, whereas those destined to be sold elsewhere will have model numbers starting with SEL/EL or similar. There are tons of examples. Sometimes there might be slight differences in appearance as well, in which case its not the same watch. Even more confusingly, there are some models made for international market that also carry model numbers starting with WZ :-s , a good example that comes to mind would be WZ0041DE (international model) vs. WZ0061DE (JDM model). So yea, Orient can be quite confusing with their labeling, probably sometimes they even confuse themselves. :-d


----------



## LuxAurumque

Thank you for the clearification, Dan.

I really like the dial when it appears with a silver/champagne sunburst effect. But when it has that matte dull yellow-ish look, it looses all of the classiness. The pictures I have seen if it varies so much it is impossible to tell. I guess that is how the dial "behaves" in different light settings.

Maybe someone with this watch would care to post some photos or give an insight of how these look first hand? It would be much appreciated.


----------



## AltF4_ToExit

Dan83bz said:


> Even more confusingly, there are some models made for international market that also carry model numbers starting with WZ :-s , a good example that comes to mind would be WZ0041DE (international model) vs. WZ0061DE (JDM model). So yea, Orient can be quite confusing with their labeling, probably sometimes they even confuse themselves. :-d


Orient model numbers are indeed very confusing, and you are spot on with most of what you said. However I think you may have some of your facts slightly incorrect regarding that particular example. Which is completely understandable, since this example is more confusing than even the normal Orient model numbers. Here's my understanding of the situation regarding the WZ0041DE and WZ0061DE model numbers. I would appreciate any further info if anybody has it, or even corrections if I am mistaken about any of it!

WZ0041DE and WZ0061DE are in fact two Japanese model numbers, for two different watch models (although they are very very similar). WZ0041DE is not an international model number, it is the Japanese model number for the earlier Orient Star Retrograde model released in 2009. WZ0041DE was released internationally as model number DE00002W. Here is the DE00002W page from an Orient AD in the U.S., and here is the DE00002W page from an Orient AD in the E.U. (Netherlands). So far as I can tell, no model of the Retrograde was ever officially sold internationally under the WZ0041DE model number.

In 2012 Orient released the WZ0061DE, which is a slightly different model that has only slight differences in the dial, hands, markers, and bracelet from the WZ0041DE. This excellent page from Yeoman's Watch Review describes the differences between the WZ0041DE and the WZ0061DE. So far as I can tell, the WZ0061DE is a Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) model only. I believe that it has (to this point) not been officially released outside of Japan, and therefore has no corresponding international model number.

Of course because the model numbers are so confusing, and the models are so very similar, you may occasionally encounter one of these watches mislabeled with one of the other model numbers by mistake.

And to make everything just a bit more fun, these model numbers are only for the white dial versions of these models. The same situation applies to the black dial versions as well!

Here's an image from Yeoman's Watch Review of the WZ0041DE and the WZ0061DE side-by-side. Just to not detract from this thread's purpose too much, since I currently don't have any of my Orient Stars with me to take a picture.









- AltF4


----------



## AntFarm

Just received this one.


----------



## watchout

JDCfour said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one was able to answer my question yet: is this from the same Orient "star" flagship?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## watchout

Bezelbub said:


> My YFH04001M Star Retro-Future Airplane (Orange) purchased back in Dec. 2010.
> This watch, along with the YFH02001S Star Retro Camera, and YFH03002M Star Retro-motorcycle
> all shared the same caliber 46S50 non-hacking/winding movement. The only additional complication to the
> second hand was the power reserve indicator.
> 
> View attachment 5494513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5494545
> 
> 
> Paul


I am waiting for mine, should arrive tomorrow , is this the same "star" line up as the rest of the Orient star?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## Dan83bz

Sabadabadoo said:


> No one was able to answer my question yet: is this from the same Orient "star" flagship?
> 
> SabaDabadoo





Sabadabadoo said:


> I am waiting for mine, should arrive tomorrow , is this the same "star" line up as the rest of the Orient star?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


What do you mean? It does say "Orient Star" on it, does it not? :-s









Can read a nice review here:
http://www.thewatchsite.com/18-orie...star-retrofuture-airplane-model-wz0141fh.html


----------



## JDCfour

Sabadabadoo said:


> No one was able to answer my question yet: is this from the same Orient "star" flagship?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


Yes this is from the same OrientStar lineup you are referring to


----------



## capt-dim

Dan83bz said:


> Must......RESIST!!!!


it is impossible ... !!!!


----------



## watchout

Dan83bz said:


> What do you mean? It does say "Orient Star" on it, does it not? :-s
> 
> View attachment 6234465
> 
> 
> Can read a nice review here:
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/18-orie...star-retrofuture-airplane-model-wz0141fh.html
> 
> Do note this lacks sapphire crystal, if that makes any difference for you.


Many thanks.

SabaDabadoo


----------



## watchout

JDCfour said:


> Yes this is from the same OrientStar lineup you are referring to


Thank you, I see you replaced the bracelet with leather band, is it 22 mm as specs says, or 23 mm as the review above mentions?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## JDCfour

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, I see you replaced the bracelet with leather band, is it 22 mm as specs says, or 23 mm as the review above mentions?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


It's definitely 23 mm.


----------



## watchout

Dan83bz said:


> What do you mean? It does say "Orient Star" on it, does it not? :-s
> 
> View attachment 6234465
> 
> 
> Can read a nice review here:
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/18-orie...star-retrofuture-airplane-model-wz0141fh.html
> 
> Do note this lacks sapphire crystal, if that makes any difference for you.


On both jet.com ( where I bought the watch ) and on discount watch store ( that sold the said watch through jet.com) it says sapphire crystal! Unless you're referring to the reviewed watch?

SabaDabadoo


----------



## Dan83bz

Sabadabadoo said:


> On both jet.com ( where I bought the watch ) and on discount watch store ( that sold the said watch through jet.com) it says sapphire crystal! Unless you're referring to the reviewed watch?
> 
> SabaDabadoo


My mistake. You are right! The Airplane model does indeed has a sapphire crystal , all the other from the "Retro Future" collection have mineral crystal (Guitar, Camera etc.)


----------



## watchout

Dan83bz said:


> My mistake. You are right! The Airplane model does indeed has a sapphire crystal , all the other from the "Retro Future" collection have mineral crystal (Guitar, Camera etc.)


Thank you for all your help, I am very pleased with my Airplane version, I have never seen a chrome domed "button" on the outside of the crystal before!

SabaDabadoo


----------



## Dan83bz

Now lets get back on track with some photos!

One that I will sorely miss as I had to put it up for sale  but alas, I still have a few Orient Stars I'm keeping for comfort!


----------



## Dan83bz

Orient Star WT in festive clothing, ready for Christmas


----------



## cabfrank

Awesome!


----------



## StartSomething

Dan83bz said:


> Orient Star WT in festive clothing, ready for Christmas


Very nice piece & glad to know you did at least keep that one 

Best
H


----------



## StartSomething

Dan83bz said:


>


Very nice piece & glad to know you did at least keep that one 

Best
H


----------



## lechat

Merry Christmas 
I just place my invention on back ! It Works ! 
I Will Tell you If you want ...


----------



## Krosya

How about a vintage Royal?:


----------



## cabfrank

Please do tell, what invention?


----------



## lechat

is a silicone adhesive patch that can stick behind the watch so that the watch adheres better to the wrist (it is mostly an idea destined to heavy watches) it been a while since I tested and I'm happy because I think I found a good patch


----------



## cabfrank

I never thought of it, lechat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lechat

Thanks cabfrank
I would try to open a new post about that ...


----------



## Krosya

Royalty:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Nice ones all.


----------



## c0sin

New Year gift from my girls, who are traveling and I miss them a lot
WZ0081el









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## alexcswong

Newly & lovely added to OS collection.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78




----------



## burns78




----------



## 0d1n

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighExpectations

alexcswong said:


> View attachment 6561842
> 
> Newly & lovely added to OS collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Cool looking case!!

Which model is that?


----------



## burns78




----------



## alexcswong

HighExpectations said:


> Cool looking case!!
> 
> Which model is that?


Thank you sir, it's WZ0171ER Limited Edition 800pcs world wide.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluejacket

My first Orient Star. Anyone have this watch on a black alligator strap? I'd love to see photos if you do.


----------



## mapotofu

Orient Star Air Diver 200M (aka Revolver)


----------



## Dan83bz

This one deserves a farewell; a couple ofshots! Hands down the best looking dial of any OS I've ever owned!


----------



## StrappedUp

I was taking some shots of my collection on the weekend, so thought I would add this one of my OS skeleton.
I still haven't seen a photo online that does this watch justice. I personally think it looks pretty decent here, but it still doesn't fully reflect the beautiful details.


----------



## alexcswong

StrappedUp said:


> I was taking some shots of my collection on the weekend, so thought I would add this one of my OS skeleton.
> I still haven't seen a photo online that does this watch justice. I personally think it looks pretty decent here, but it still doesn't fully reflect the beautiful details.
> 
> View attachment 7074234


Gorgeous piece you have...

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## victorarmd

Just got this one yesterday. It's exquisite, but no surprise there


----------



## MrDagon007

It was a while since I last wore this one. Nice case shape, fresh colour scheme, and a pretty rare one:


----------



## sting9154




----------



## Robert Samuel

Orient Star Seeker


----------



## jupiter6

victorarmd said:


> View attachment 7367298
> 
> Just got this one yesterday. It's exquisite, but no surprise there


I love this watch. I'm still trying to decide between it and a Nomos Club. These never have seemed to stir much interest with the wus crowd - I don't know why.


----------



## victorarmd

I guess that brand awareness\availability and specific Orient design quirks play a part. I find those shortcomings quite appealing.

New Stars!
????????? ???????? 5?27?????????????????????


----------



## MrDagon007

On a business trip with:


----------



## captainmur

My Orient Star Somes WZ0061FR on mesh bracelet


----------



## burns78




----------



## kawajero

Open Heart on a new strap


----------



## victorarmd

Collection Box



























Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## all74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knickknackname

Orient Star Classic WZ0381EL














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan83bz

victorarmd said:


> I guess that brand awareness\availability and specific Orient design quirks play a part. I find those shortcomings quite appealing.
> 
> New Stars!
> ????????? ???????? 5?27?????????????????????
> 
> View attachment 7707810
> View attachment 7707818
> View attachment 7707826


Nice models indeed - I see there's a trend now to put that XII Roman numerals on 12 o'clock which I honestly would prefer it without this.

Another thing I notice, their prices keep creeping up! I wonder it these models have maybe Titanium bracelets/cases to justify the 150,000JPY price?!? With the yen as strong as it is now, and the opposite euro, Orient Star is no longer a bargain offering for me but more of mid-priced and honestly at this level of above 1000$, its much tougher competition.

L.E. and according to the link (and google translate :-d) the case is 43mm o|, so this confirms the trend of burgeoning case sizes with Orient - its official, they're targeting the "general populace" now rather than JDM aficionados or the WIS. I'm starting to regret selling many of my older OS pieces, which were bought for good prices at the time and with normal, human-sized cases instead of the dinner plate variety. :think:


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

Dan83bz said:


> Nice models indeed - I see there's a trend now to put that XII Roman numerals on 12 o'clock which I honestly would prefer it without this.
> 
> Another thing I notice, their prices keep creeping up! I wonder it these models have maybe Titanium bracelets/cases to justify the 150,000JPY price?!? With the yen as strong as it is now, and the opposite euro, Orient Star is no longer a bargain offering for me but more of mid-priced and honestly at this level of above 1000$, its much tougher competition.
> 
> L.E. and according to the link (and google translate :-d) the case is 43mm o|, so this confirms the trend of burgeoning case sizes with Orient - its official, they're targeting the "general populace" now rather than JDM aficionados or the WIS. I'm starting to regret selling many of my older OS pieces, which were bought for good prices at the time and with normal, human-sized cases instead of the dinner plate variety. :think:


1. I have an Orient Star WZ0351EL (my avatar pic) and victorarmd (above) has the brown version of mine. It has the roman numeral 12 & 6 and I find it to be a refreshing, modern addition to the previous models. I know, roman numerals and modern don't often go in the same sentence, but in this case it's a nice change from the super conservative Seiko look that Orient/Seiko watches have. I would have a problem with all 12 hours being roman numerals as it would clash with the modern design of the dial. I also don't like how these new models have only the 12 like that. But somehow the VI and XII being large and even the power reserve indicator getting disproportionately larger as the power increases works for me. In my crazy head, I still see a symmetrical balance.

2. I also notice that these JDM models are getting much more expensive. I still think the $1,000+ prices should be reserved for their Royal Orient line which they need to work more on. Past $500 for stainless steel or $700 for titanium, I don't see Orient Stars being a bang for your buck IMO. I'd rather look at Seikos or move to German watches.

3. It sucks that you sold your older OS watches. I decided not to sell mine which is 39mm wide. Speaking of older models, I still want that OS Suburu 360 watch and I don't even drive.


----------



## arislan

My first star after owning about 12 or so normal Orients


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6

arislan said:


> My first star after owning about 12 or so normal Orients


Welcome to OS Classic club. What took you so long??


----------



## arislan

jupiter6 said:


> Welcome to OS Classic club. What took you so long??


Heh mostly price... I could get 3 or more regular Orients for 1 Star and we all know how much value those Orients give


----------



## outsidesmoke07

This Orient Star Classic was my first mechanical watch and my daily wear for a long time, now saved for dress occasions. Though the strap is cheap, the movement is really strong. I swear, I can't pick it up without starting the movement. Running about +12 seconds/day, I was hoping for a little more accuracy, but still love the watch.


----------



## victorarmd

luckily, all the OS that I really like at the moment are sub 100.000 yen. not saying that the +100k are unjustified.



TheBigBadGRIM said:


> I would have a problem with all 12 hours being roman numerals as it would clash with the modern design of the dial.


couldn't resist


----------



## burns78




----------



## burns78




----------



## victorarmd

new ORIENT STAR WORLD TIME video


----------



## jupiter6

Here's mine.


----------



## brunemto

Air Diver 200


----------



## burns78




----------



## MrDagon007




----------



## reinhart




----------



## lechat

My star of the day


----------



## Schlumpf

My Orient Star Classic, very nice watch running about +5s/d, the bracelet feels a bit cheap and the second hand could be a bit longer. But overall i'm very happy with it :-!


----------



## Pete26




----------



## v1triol

Nice Pete26! hope to hear few words how do you find this watch?

Today, carbon for me.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Beautiful inkwell black dial!

Those same thing would bother me.



Schlumpf said:


> My Orient Star Classic, very nice watch running about +5s/d, the bracelet feels a bit cheap and the second hand could be a bit longer. But overall i'm very happy with it :-!
> 
> View attachment 8836026


----------



## Pete26

v1triol said:


> Nice Pete26! hope to hear few words how do you find this watch?
> 
> Today, carbon for me.


They are available through some sellers on Rakuten. Normally only available through Orient Star Boutiques in Japan. This is not your average Star!


----------



## v1triol

Pete26 said:


> They are available through some sellers on Rakuten. Normally only available through Orient Star Boutiques in Japan. This is not your average Star!


Yeah, sorry if that wasn't clear I wasn't asking how to order it, was interested to hear some review. It comes with new OS coating, can you comment it vs DiaShield?


----------



## Pete26

Just posted a review.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78




----------



## Samwatch

WZ0081DJ today



Michael


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Alansmithee

MrDagon007 said:


>


What model number is this?


----------



## MrDagon007

Alansmithee said:


> What model number is this?


Sorry I forgot. It was a limited edition from at least 5 years ago, it came on a bracelet. There were 2 other colour variants if I remember well.


----------



## Dan83bz

Alansmithee said:


> What model number is this?


WZ0081EF - not easy to find nowadays but it does pop up sometimes on the Japanese auction sites. It's black-dialed brethren, WZ0091EF is much more common it seems.
Strange that even google seems to have lost any image results for the while dialed one....but you can see some nice pics of all 3 variants here:
http://zegarkiclub.pl/forum/topic/316-jaki-zegarek-masz-dziś-na-ręku/page-3129#entry1194934


----------



## victorarmd

New Orient Star skeleton















????????? ?????? 9?16?????????????????????


----------



## Neuromancer

Wasn't too sure if a Nato would suit this rather dressy/elegant watch but I gave it a try and I like it quite a bit : )


----------



## ellzar

victorarmd said:


> New Orient Star skeleton
> 
> View attachment 9230450
> 
> View attachment 9230458
> 
> ????????? ?????? 9?16?????????????????????


Zounds!

Gotta put the wallet way, saving up for a big purchase... but this definitely looks nice


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chenpion

Perfect GMT


----------



## rob_honer

My entry


----------



## MariuszD

One of my OSes










Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason9090

Just got this beauty in the mail today.


----------



## burns78




----------



## BevoWatch

b-)​


----------



## outsidesmoke07

BevoWatch said:


> b-)​


I really dig this strap. I've been pretty disappointed with the black strap that came with my Star Classic. Where did you get it? I haven't really been wearing the watch, but I feel like a new strap could change my mind.


----------



## BevoWatch

outsidesmoke07 said:


> I really dig this strap. I've been pretty disappointed with the black strap that came with my Star Classic. Where did you get it? I haven't really been wearing the watch, but I feel like a new strap could change my mind.


I think it's this inexpensive strap I got from Ebay. it was only $9.95 back then so the price has gone up. I really just wanted to see how it would look with a croco style strap and it turned out pretty nice. 
20mm Brown Croco Embossed Leather Padded Watch Strap Brushed Buckle | eBay


----------



## Bosman

Your straps always look great, great pics always also!!

I have a black dial Orient Star Classic and just ordered a white dial one like yours in the pic.

So your straps are typically less expensive ebay ones? Well they look fantastic!

I have also seen the straps you have on your sarb and looks awesome as well!

Would love if you could give a few links to the after market straps you have on those watches.

Thanks,

Joe



BevoWatch said:


> I think it's this inexpensive strap I got from Ebay. it was only $9.95 back then so the price has gone up. I really just wanted to see how it would look with a croco style strap and it turned out pretty nice.
> 20mm Brown Croco Embossed Leather Padded Watch Strap Brushed Buckle | eBay


----------



## gerrit75

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch

Bosman said:


> Your straps always look great, great pics always also!!
> 
> I have a black dial Orient Star Classic and just ordered a white dial one like yours in the pic.
> 
> So your straps are typically less expensive ebay ones? Well they look fantastic!
> 
> I have also seen the straps you have on your sarb and looks awesome as well!
> 
> Would love if you could give a few links to the after market straps you have on those watches.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


_I just buy what I think may look good for a particular piece. Sometimes it's very inexpensive and at times a bit more. For example, the vintage leather strap I have for the Orient Star Classic above(first 5 pics) is a custom strap, sized to fit my wrist and it cost me nearly $50 from a budding artisan(Etsy). I've bought some Strap Code bracelets for my dive watches that's nearly $100 each so it really just depends if I really like the look or not. I do shop around and will return a strap if it doesn't work for me. I'm very particular and take great care of every strap or bracelet before I decide to keep them or not. I've yet to be turned down for an exchange or refund for the few straps and bracelets I've returned. The SARB and the Orient Star Classic share the same size strap(20mm) so I just swap them around at times. One strap I've swapped for the SARB is a "field style" leather strap. I got it from my inexpensive Wenger Terragraph and it worked nicely for the SARB.

*Wenger Terragraph *
with a field style leather strap









Same strap used for the *SARB033*...



























Note the same strap for the SARB033 here...









is the very same strap for the Orient Star Classic here...

















https://www.amazon.com/Bands-Honey-...tch+Band+Strap&refinements=p_89:B+and+R+Bands

b-)​_


----------



## Bosman

Thanks appreciate the info!
The one in the last pic you got on amazon, looks very similar to the one "outsidesmoke07" asked you about you got for half the price on ebay. Is the quality much different?

Thanks,

Joe



BevoWatch said:


> _I just buy what I think may look good for a particular piece. Sometimes it's very inexpensive and at times a bit more. For example, the vintage leather strap I have for the Orient Star Classic above(first 5 pics) is a custom strap, sized to fit my wrist and it cost me nearly $50 from a budding artisan(Etsy). I've bought some Strap Code bracelets for my dive watches that's nearly $100 each so it really just depends if I really like the look or not. I do shop around and will return a strap if it doesn't work for me. I'm very particular and take great care of every strap or bracelet before I decide to keep them or not. I've yet to be turned down for an exchange or refund for the few straps and bracelets I've returned. The SARB and the Orient Star Classic share the same size strap(20mm) so I just swap them around at times. One strap I've swapped for the SARB is a "field style" leather strap. I got it from my inexpensive Wenger Terragraph and it worked nicely for the SARB.
> 
> *Wenger Terragraph *
> with a field style leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same strap used for the *SARB033*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the same strap for the SARB033 here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the very same strap for the Orient Star Classic here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bands-Honey-Gator-Leather-Watch/dp/B00UCEBZDU/ref=sr_1_6?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1489342182&sr=1-6&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=B+%26+R+Bands+20mm+Honey+Gator+Leather+Watch+Band+Strap&refinements=p_89%3AB+and+R+Bands
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

Bosman said:


> Thanks appreciate the info!
> The one in the last pic you got on amazon, looks very similar to the one "outsidesmoke07" asked you about you got for half the price on ebay. Is the quality much different?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


They're a little different in that the one from Ebay has a little bit of gloss. They're good for the price and they've held up well for over a year now. Since I have so many other watches in the rotation, they don't get used everyday. They've served their purpose and I certainly think I've gotten my $ worth. Quality is slightly better with the one from Amazon but not enough to justify the double cost. They're still both inexpensive straps that get the job done for me.


----------



## Grim Tuesday

BevoWatch said:


> ​


Where did you get this one?


----------



## zen_

This is the first watch I've owned where the phrase "plays with the light" is more than a catch phrase. At one angle, the hands look dark grey, and there is little visual effect of the pan pie dial. At another, the hands are the deepest blue imaginable, and the pan pie has a perfect dome under dome effect from the crystal. I am actually quite pleased that I jumped on this rather than continuing a fruitless search for the elusive Seiko SCVS013.


----------



## arislan

On a $4 eBay bracelet




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infinitipearl

so elegant on the wrist!


----------



## burns78




----------



## Pete26




----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## 0elcid0

arislan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,
I'm looking for a bracelet how this, it is very pretty. Where do you get with it?.
Thank you.

Enviado desde mi EVA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## technoweil

sinner777 said:


>


...and now I'm shopping. There's no higher praise for a great pic of a great piece!


----------



## sinner777

technoweil said:


> ...and now I'm shopping. There's no higher praise for a great pic of a great piece!


You will not regret. In fact I love this one so much I bought it twice. And this one is a keeper. Already got its dedicated watch roll,strap change tool and incoming Milanese mesh. Also it's original bracelet is great.


----------



## Robmks

Out for a ride.

Bob


----------



## arislan

0elcid0 said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for a bracelet how this, it is very pretty. Where do you get with it?.
> Thank you.
> 
> Enviado desde mi EVA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


eBay... only $10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0

arislan said:


> eBay... only $10
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you got the link?.

Thank you.


----------



## arislan

0elcid0 said:


> Have you got the link?.
> 
> Thank you.


18/20mm Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Wrist Strap Men High Quality | eBay

Its the same guy that sells the cheap super engineer clone..


----------



## ChristopherChia




----------



## 0elcid0

arislan said:


> 18/20mm Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Wrist Strap Men High Quality | eBay
> 
> Its the same guy that sells the cheap super engineer clone..


Thank you.

Enviado desde mi EVA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777




----------



## jimmyang

ChristopherChia said:


> View attachment 12373261


Wow, looks really cool with a bund!


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Vamospues

14 November 2017: my first ever Orient Star arrives.


----------



## KoolKat

Removed the lump at 3 o'clock. Feels lighter and better balanced.


----------



## jimmytamp

Orient Flight lume on my wrist...


----------



## burns78




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## JohnM67

darklight111 said:


>


That is nice! Happen to know the model number?


----------



## Nexus17

This is my only OS so far, but I plan to add the white version to the collection soon.


----------



## bshah1976

darklight111 said:


>


Please share the reference number. That dial is pristine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746

bshah1976 said:


> Please share the reference number. That dial is pristine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orient Star Standard Date DV02003W ( WZ0061DV JDM code)


----------



## 356746

Orient Star Standard Date DV02003W ( WZ0061DV JDM code)


----------



## darklight111

Sorry for the late reply guys. 356746 is spot on about the ref.


----------



## AntFarm




----------



## Nexus17




----------



## Djenn340

Orient sentry.


----------



## ChicaneHntr

When I unboxed this watch I was blown away with how amazing it looks.


----------



## Vamospues

First time on a NATO, love it.


----------



## Dan83bz

This poor iPhone pic doesn't do much justice!

One of my first ever OS and still going strong, the non-hacking, non-hand-winding movt. but still very accurate considering its probably 12-13 years old. Sadly its been spending 99% in my box(es) and 1% on the wrist, but still haven't managed to convince myself to let it go :roll:

Love the design of these earlier Somes with the arrow-shape markers, no-date and an overall minimalistic/JDM-ish look. Dial color turns from warm-brown to copper to almost orange in bright sunlight  (_if some "proper" sun decides to return to Prague anytime soon, maybe I'll take a photo of it in full/bright light_)


----------



## Dan3612

I am rocking the Stingray today, such a beaut!


----------



## Dan83bz

This is literally my latest OS...not bonding too well, mainly down to its great big heft that my wrist struggles with.

Wonderful dial though, and Orient has really taken the bracelet& claps a step further compared to previous models in terms of finish.


----------



## Pete26

My latest. Got it for a bargain price from Creation Watches. 









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn

My first ever Orient Star. .. love it so much. More to come ..


----------



## darklight111




----------



## IronHorseWar




----------



## MP83

Explorients









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## phantom3091




----------

